# Look at this ...



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Watch the technique inside described ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the post. My Spanish is non-existent, but it appears to be a good explanation.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Thanks to see it !! regards ...


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Muy buen video!

Un saludo grande

Volp


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Soy novato, me parce muy bueno tu video y la explicacion. --- practico todos los dias y ahi estoy mejoarando.

gracias.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

eh no spanish, but mi comprende. Ive always thought of connecting dots for active or live shooting. To snipe i go ttf and line it up like that using my dominant eye nearest the bands.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent video. It would be great to see this same video in English also; I haven't seen another quite like it.


----------

